# Amp mounting help.



## ronin (Apr 1, 2010)

If this is the wrong section I appologize. I have a pretty big amp(24.5") and usually i mount my amps to the back of the backseat,but this one is too big. I'm in need of some ideas on where to mount this thing,otherwise I may have to get rid of it. I really don't have any fabrication skills or tools,my car is an 02 Stratus SE. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

What do u mean "to big"? Will it physically not fit on the back of your seat? How about under the rear deck or on your sub box?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Q-Factor said:


> Its not that big of an amp.


Wow, all your posts have been within the past 2 hours...

Good job. I will look forward to your classified ads...



I have mounted my amps to the rear deck, and the back of my seat and sub boxes. They all work fine. The rear deck is a nice spot because when you open the trunk, you don't see the amp unless you bend down to look.


----------

